# Tablettes Wacom [1]...



## brome (27 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour,

heureux (enfin presque) possesseur d'une tablette graphique Intuos 2 depuis très peu de temps, j'ai constaté un défaut de fonctionnement fâcheux.

Quand je suis amené à la débrancher, il se passe un phénomène curieux lorsque je la rebranche : le stylet, tout comme la souris, fonctionnent en mode relatif, et toutes les préférences que j'avais paramétrées sont perdues.

Si j'essaie de configurer les préférences de la tablette grâce à l'application fournie, rien ne se passe. Pour m'en sortir, je suis obligé de réinstaller les pilotes et l'appli comme si il s'agissait d'un nouveau matériel.

Savez vous d'où provient ce comportement bizarre, et surtout, comment y remédier ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## FANREM (27 Janvier 2004)

Tu es en quel systeme et tu utilises quelle version du pilote ?
Elle est USB ou ADB ?


----------



## brome (27 Janvier 2004)

Jaguar (10.2.8), et la version du pilote est la 4.7.6-3.

Quant à la tablette, c'est une USB.


----------



## brome (27 Janvier 2004)

Hum... je viens de ramener la version 4.7.8-3 depuis le site de Wacom.

Il semble que le problème soit réglé, du coup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Par contre, je me sens stupide de ne pas avoir pensé à vérifier la version du pilote en premier lieu. Ca m'apprendra à faire une confiance aveugle au contenu des CD fournis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas, merci du tuyau Fanrem


----------



## megared (4 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir j'ai une tablette wacom graphire 3 et les drivers merdent sous tiger, le mac ne reconnait que très rarement la tablette.

D'autres ont-ils le même souci que moi?
merci
bonne soirée


----------



## drs (5 Mai 2005)

salut

essaye une réparation des autorisations et eventuellement une reinstall des drivers.
J'ai une graphire 1 et je n'ai aucun probleme avec les drivers.

Alex


----------



## Al1 (5 Mai 2005)

J'ai une petite PenPartner  et le driver 4.79-2 ne tient pas compte de mes préférences, le mode souris est impossible.
Faut dire aussi que j'ai même pas encore redémarré, je m'inquiète peut-être trop tôt. 
A part ça tout baigne, sauvegarde, effaçage du disque et installation propre, je suis bluffé par l'outil de migration, c'est que du bonheur.


----------



## megared (5 Mai 2005)

J'ai déjà jait les réparations
ça marche de temps en temps, mais pas à tous les démarrages, c'est aléatoire.


----------



## MacMadam (5 Mai 2005)

J'ai la même tablette que toi, et je suis sous Tiger. Aucun problème à signaler. Tu as fait une clean install ou un update ?


----------



## Vladrow (5 Mai 2005)

Avec la même tablette, sous tiger, après une mise-à-jour, j'ai eu quelques soucis (tablette non reconnue).
J'ai réinstallé le driver 4.84-2 RC, à partir de celui du site Wacom.

Après redémarrage, j'ai ensuite eu le message: 


> *Les paramètres de sécurité d'un élément du dosssier Ouverture au démarrage ("/Library/StartupItems/Tablet") ne sont pas corrects.*
> L'utilisation de cet élément peut provoquer des problèmes. Si vous faites confiance à cet élément et que vous souhaitiez réparer les paramètres de sécurié, cliquez sur Réparer. Pour empêcher l'utilisation de cet élément, cliquez sur Désactiver. pour ignorer cet élément et afficher à nouveau ce message, cliquez sur Décider plus tard.


Réparer: entraîne l'apparition d'un message d'erreur se répétant toutes les 5 secondes. 
Donc j'ai choisi Désactiver: depuis ça marche,    J'ai cependant parfois des difficultés à accéder au tableau de bord Comptes.


----------



## flotifr (5 Mai 2005)

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai une intuos 3 A5 sous Tiger. Elle fonctionne très bien... A la seule condition d'attendre la fin du démarrage avant d'y toucher. Sinon une alerte m'annonce que les drivers n'ont pu être chargés en raison d'une erreure interne du driver. Ton problème est surement identique. Moi aussi je me posait des questions en me demandant pourquoi ça n'était pas le cas à chaque redémarrage (qui sont devenu fréquent depuis Tiger !!! Grrr !)


----------



## megared (5 Mai 2005)

Bon ok, je crois que l'on a tous le même message, C'est un graphire3 format A5

Sinon pour tiger j'ai fais une clean install et j'ai les derniers drivers du site wacom, donc il me reste plus qu'à attendre soit une mise à jour de tiger, soit une mise à jours des drivers wacom 

Je viens de faire un test; si je branche ma tablette après le démarrage de l'ordi ça marche, et si elle est branchée au démarrage elle est pas reconnue. Donc pour l'instant il faut que je la débranche et rebranche à chaque fois que je démarre l'ordi.


----------



## Vladrow (13 Mai 2005)

Wacom vient de faire une mise-à-jour de ses drivers.

J'ai installé la version 4.8.6-6 Pour ma Graphire3.(lien direct).

Aucun problème, aucun message, tout marche.


----------



## megared (25 Mai 2005)

Merci pour l'info, maintenant ça marche nickel


----------



## Macbeth (10 Juin 2005)

j'ai un souci depuis quelques mois. Je ne parviens pas gèrer mas tablette wacom Inutos (port série), branchée avec un adaptateur série/usb de prolific technologie pl2303 sous Mac OsX.
ca fonctionne bien sous Os 9 et je suis obligé de bosser sous ce système d'exploitation.
Pour le moment, pas trop de soucis, mais comme je compte changer de machine pour un mac un peu plus récent que mon vieux iMac G3 dans pas très longtemps, Ca m'ennuirais d'être contraint de rester sous Os9 pour bosser.
Je pourrais acheter une nouvelle tablette, mais j'aimerai pré&server mon budget pour l'achat de ma nouvelle machine.
peut-être est-ce un problème de driver pour l'un et/ou pour l'autre de mes periphérique. mais mes recherches dans ce domaine sont tortueuse et jusqu'ici infructueuses.
Queqlu'un a-t-il un petit conseil salvateur par ici ?


----------



## Vladrow (24 Juin 2005)

Nouvelle mise à jour pour les graphire 3 sensée résoudre tous les problèmes:

An issue with bringing up the Dock (when set to auto-hide) was resolved.
There are no more error messages when rebooting on OS X v.10.4.
A problem with mouse tracking on the Graphire Bluetooth tablet was resolved.
The &#8220;Default&#8221; button on the Tablet tab now works correctly.
The Ink feature of OS X v.10.3.9 and later is now fully supported by Graphire Bluetooth.
A number of smaller issues were resolved 
 (Version tracker)


----------



## Nervix (28 Août 2005)

Bonjour,
je voudrais savoir s'il y a une possibilité de brancher une palette graphique Wacom Intuos 2 A4 Oversize Serie II avec une connectique port serie sur le port usb d'un mac sous  OSX!


j'ai surement besoin d'un adaptateur serie usb et de pilote  une idée ou une exprérience à partagée ??



Merci d'avance 


Nervix


----------



## tvmistral (9 Septembre 2005)

Salut à tous
je galére, je suis passé de 9 àx et malgré la MAJ du driver de ma tablete intuos2 le voyant
reste rouge et si je pose le stylet ou la souris le voyant clignote imposible de la faire marcher
(connection en usb) max os x 10.4.2
je pige pas!!!!
merci à +
STEED


----------



## da capo (9 Septembre 2005)

Tu as bien téléchargé le dernier pilote : il date de aout 2005.

Le pilote et les instructions sont *sur cette page*


----------



## tvmistral (9 Septembre 2005)

oui c'est bien ça
installé et désinstallé plusieur fois ça marche pas dans le panneau tablet je sais pas quoi faire
faut il installer painter?


----------



## tvmistral (12 Septembre 2005)

Désespoir
impossible de faire marcher ma tablet intuos2, malgré le bon pilote
méme sans le pilote le voyant clignote et rien ne marche, (depuis le passage à osx 10.4.2)
j'ai tout fait
help
merci STEED


----------



## tvmistral (17 Septembre 2005)

Salut à tous
bon malgré que j'ai viré les drivers de mon modem usb speedtouch, la tablet ne marche toujours pas ça m'énercve de ne pas comprendre çe qui çe passe
en plus il y a des élément que je n'arrive pas à virer ça dit vérouillé mais rien n'est vérouillé
comment forcer à vider la corbeille
mercià+
STEED


----------



## golf (17 Septembre 2005)

Avec si peu de renseignements, on ne risque pas d'aller loin !


----------



## plovemax (17 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Avec si peu de renseignements, on ne risque pas d'aller loin !


  C'est sûr!
Bon sérieusement, va faire un tour sur le site Wacom&maPomme...


----------



## tvmistral (19 Septembre 2005)

plus ancien un premier post"de moi bien sur" je décrivais la config et les probléme rencontré
mais je peut recommencer!!!!


----------



## golf (19 Septembre 2005)

tvmistral a dit:
			
		

> plus ancien un premier post"de moi bien sur" je décrivais la config et les probléme rencontré
> mais je peut recommencer!!!!


Ah bon, et comment on le devine  :mouais:
Maintenant, si tu as déjà ouvert un fil sur le problème, pourquoi en ouvrir un second ?


----------



## tvmistral (19 Septembre 2005)

je sais pas ou il est

bon pas grave, je reprend Mac G4733 avec os9 tablet ok puis passage à osx tigre avec les MAJ toutes et ça marche plus, çe matin reformatage installation de tigre c'est tout pour étre sur de pas de conflit avec autre chose.
à l'ouverture la tablet marche voyant vert allumé mais pas bien normal pas de pilote, j'installe le pilote "chez wacom le dernier" et la ça marche plus le pointer ne bouge + le voyant clignotte quand je met le stylet et dans le logiciel wacom je n'aie pas les instruments
ça veut dire que le pilote de reconnait pas la tablet, bref j'ai fait un reformatage pour rien.............


----------



## golf (19 Septembre 2005)

Tentes une réparation des autorisations...


----------



## tvmistral (20 Septembre 2005)

Réparé plusieurs fois mais sans succés, je comprend pas sauf que je je fait une bonne déduction sans pilote ça marche avec ça marche plus donc = pilote!!!
je suis allé sur le forum spécialisé mais j'ai pas eu de réponse
merci


----------



## golf (20 Septembre 2005)

tvmistral a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas ou il est


Rectification : tu ignores de savoir où il*s* *sont*  :rateau: 
Tu as ouvert 3 fils sur le même sujet  :mouais: sans plus de succès ce qui n'est guère étonnant !

As tu interrogé Wacom ?


----------



## tvmistral (20 Septembre 2005)

oui bien sur j'ai téléphoné, bon Allemand est pas trés bon, ceci dit ils savents pas

j'ai fait une dernierre tentative j'ai branché la tablet sur mon g4 1Gi direct dans le cul
le pointeur se déplace mais pas de clic+grande lenteur, j'installe le pilote et plouf ça marche plus pas de communication avec la tablet
donc je pense elle est morte!!!    mais non puisque elle marche sans le pilote!!!!!
bref je aie mare


----------



## karibou (20 Septembre 2005)

Salut
c'est quoi comme tablette wacom ?


----------



## tvmistral (21 Septembre 2005)

karibou a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> c'est quoi comme tablette wacom ?


une intuos 2 presque pas servie!!!!!


----------



## tvmistral (22 Septembre 2005)

Allors la c'est le ponpon!!!

je vous raconte, pour voir je télécharge le pilote pour win xp(et je bosse sur les deux)
je branche la tablet sur le port usb de mon PC la ça marche je vois le pointeur ce déplacer
comme sur les mac, puis j'installe le pilote pour xp pris sur le site wacom, et la ça marche plus comme pour les mac!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
je sent que je vais lui apprendre à voler à cette put... de tablet


----------



## geronimo (2 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, depuis ce matin, je n'arrive plus à utiliser mon stylet (ni la souris d'ailleurs)
La diode passe pourtant de l'orange au vert quand je pointe la tablette avec le stylet, mais le pointeur reste fixe.
J'ai retéléchargé le driver Mac_X_491_3a_Int.dmg sur le site wacom (je suis sous OSX.3.9)
Je l'ai installé mais à part dans Pref. Systeme ou la tablette apparait, impossible de trouver la fenêtre de paramétrage du stylet (sensibilité, inclinaison, etc,...). Apparement inaccessible depuis les Prefs.
Dans Application/Tablette, seule RemoveTablet apparait (pour désinstaller); pas d'application pour gérer le stylet.
J'ai parcouru votre forum, celui de Wacom ... JE BLOQUE
Si quelqu'un a une idée, je prends !!


----------



## plovemax (2 Novembre 2005)

ta tablette a d&#233;j&#224; fonctionn&#233;e ou alors d&#232;s la premi&#232;re fois &#231;&#224; plante? Si elle a d&#233;j&#224; fonctionn&#233; c'est sur le m&#234;me ordi ou sur un autre? question &#224; 100 balles sur quelle prise USB tu es raccord&#233;? Enfin avant de r&#233;installer le driver est-ce que tu avais enlev&#233; une &#233;ventuelle version pr&#233;c&#233;dente?


----------



## geronimo (2 Novembre 2005)

J'utilise la tablette depuis 3 ans, sous OS9 puis sous OSX.
La palette est branchée sur un hub alimenté et j'ai bien désinstallé l'ancien pilote.
En fait, dés qu'il n'y a plus de pilote, le stylet marche (sans paramètrage)
Dans Pref. Systeme/tablette Wacom dans la rubrique outils, rien n'apparait sinon l'icone fonction et en allant dans A propos/Diagnostic et infos sur le périphérique de pointage roximité-désactivé


----------



## plovemax (2 Novembre 2005)

Je n'ai pas de solution a t'apporter mais peut-&#234;tre des pistes...
La question suivante : as-tu install&#233; de nouveaux logiciels au moment o&#249; tu as eu le probl&#232;me? Autre piste : j'ai remarqu&#233; que ma tablette d&#233;connait d&#232;s que j'avais deux sessions d'ouvertes.
Remarque il est normal que sans driver tu ai un pointeur fonctionnel : le driver de Mac OsX reconnait un outil de pointage donc en l'absence de driver propri&#233;taire il le g&#232;re; cependant la pr&#233;cision du driver de Mac OsX est satisfaisant pour une souris mais pas pour une tablette!
il y a un site consacr&#233; aux tablettes wacom et le mac : http://vincentbedu.art.chez.tiscali.fr/wacom_et_mapomme/index0.html peut-&#234;tre trouveras-tu un d&#233;but de r&#233;ponse voire pourras-tu contacter l'auteur du site qui aura peut-&#234;tre une id&#233;e.... OUAAh &#231;&#224; fait beaucoup de peut-&#234;tre, &#231;&#224;.
Essaye aussi de brancher ta tablette directe sur le mac des fois que l'alim de ton hub soit morte (je ne pense pas que &#231;&#224; vienne de l&#224; mais autant &#233;liminer avec certitude cette possibilit&#233;.) Essayes aussi une version moins r&#233;cente du driver?... Bon pour l'instant j'ai pas d'id&#233;es suppl&#233;mentaires.
Ah si deux derni&#232;res questions : quand tu clique sur l'icone "fonction" tu obtient quoi? Et l'icone de Inkwell appara&#238;t dans les Pref syst?


----------



## geronimo (3 Novembre 2005)

Non, je n'ai pas installé de nouveaux logiciels.
J'ai également déjà testé de brancher la palette sur la tour, nada màs !
Il y un détail que j'avais oublié de préciser, la veille, en réactivant la souris (je laisse le mac en veille), l'ordi a planté; j'ai eu l'écran gris demandant de redémarrer ou de réinitialiser.
C'est aprés avoir redémarrer que la souris est restée figée.
C'était important de le préciser !!
Je suis déjà allé sur le site de Vincent Bedu qui a répondu à mon mail en supposant que c'était peut être un pb de driver (le stylet n'apparaissant pas dans Prefs.Systeme). Mais j'ai déjà désinstallé/réinstallé plusieurs fois le driver téléchargé sur le site wacom (Mac_X_491_3a_Int.dmg).
je continue mes investigations ! Et tenter une purge de la carte mère (j'ai aussi passé Onyx)


----------



## geronimo (3 Novembre 2005)

Voici la suite des investigations:
J'ai passé onyx 2 fois et fais une purge de la carte mère: pas de changement
J'ai reinstallé plusieurs versions de drivers, plus ou moins récents : rien !
.
Je viens de redémarrer sous os9.2.2, le stylet ne marche pas (il a toujours marché sous os9)
La palette est sensible (je peux écrire avec la souris du mac dans la fenêtre paramêtres) mais l'ajout ou la modification d'un outil est impossible, même la souris sans fil Wacom n'est pas ajoutable.
Par contre le stylet apparaît dans les outils (contrairement aux Prefs. Systeme de Panther)
J'ai vraiment l'impression que tous les éléments marchent séparément mais que la palette ne reconnaît plus rien dés qu'un driver (ancien ou récent) est présent, et ce quelque soit le systeme.
Je pense que le système n'est donc pas en cause (de plus os 9 est installé sur mon 2ème disque), 

Le mystère s'épaissit !!

Je prends toutes les suggestions !!


----------



## plovemax (3 Novembre 2005)

Euh l&#224; &#224; mon avis il faut sortir la tron&#231;onneuse pour avanver dans ton myst&#232;re tellement il est &#233;pais.
Une suggestion essaye ta tablette sur un autre mac (si tu as acc&#232;s &#224; un autre mac -voire essaye sur un PC Windaube-) &#231;&#224; marche c'est un probl&#232;me de compatibilit&#233; entre ton UC et ta tablette, &#231;&#224; marche pas c'est ta tablette qui est naze...
Une autre suggestion : le SAV de wacom... Franchement je pense que c'est la solution la plus viable au vu du probl&#233;me... Malheureusement pas gratuite la solution, mais des fois il vaut mieux en passer par l&#224;...
Juste comme &#231;&#224; (mais je vois pas pourquoi tu aurais ce genre de probl&#232;me, mais bon, quand on a butt&#233; le tout venant, on s'attaque au bizarre) v&#233;rifie que tu n'a pas un d&#233;mon qui d&#233;conne suite &#224; ton crash (l&#224; on atteint les limites de ma comp&#233;tence) Onyx ne fait pas tout... V&#233;rifie au niveau du crash log (Console dans les utilitaires historique>crash reporter) Regarde aussi le moniteur d'activit&#233;...


----------



## geronimo (5 Novembre 2005)

Suite des aventures de la palette capricieuse !

Je viens de faire un nouveau test sur un ibook g4:
	- Si je démarre et que je branche la palette, sans driver, celle ci fonctionne.
	- Si ensuite j'installe un driver : plus rien.
	- J'ai viré le driver, la palette ne fonctionne toujours pas.
	- Je redémarre avec la palette branchée; toujours rien.
	- Je redémarre sans la palette, puis je la branche: la palette fonctionne !!

Tombe-t-on dans le métaphysique ??!


----------



## plovemax (8 Novembre 2005)

Donc le problème ne peut venir que de la tablette. Vois avec le SAV a mon avis il n'y a plus que çà. (A moins qu'un génie ai une idée lumineuse pour éclairer notre lanterne.) As-tu été sur le forum de wacom (en anglais malheureusement)?
Moi désolé mais je déclare forfait je ne peux plus t'aider à priori. Si tu trouve une solution donne des nouvelles je suis intéressé. Bonne chance


----------



## geronimo (8 Novembre 2005)

en effet, je m'apprete à contacter Wacom.
je ferai suivre l'info ...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (6 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
(mon message peut aussi concerner la section mac classic),
j'ai une ancienne tablette *Wacom A5* qui tourne sur un 6500/250 
peut on la brancher sur un Imac 400 DV ?
et avec quel adaptateur ? ADB/USB
Y a t-il quelque graphistes ici qui ont réussi cette adaptation ?
Merçi de vos réponses,
Patrick


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2006)

Convertisseur... 

Mais vu le prix  :rateau:


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (9 Janvier 2006)

Merçi golf,
moi pas savoir trouver le prix!!!
mais si je décrypte bien l'icône ; plus cher qu'une tablette wacom USB...
Patrick


----------



## apenspel (31 Mai 2006)

Salut, si quelqu'un a un pilote Wacom récent qui fonctionne effectivement en Français sur Tiger et PPC (iBook G4), je suis preneur.
Chez Wacom Europe, ils proposaient la v. 4.9.6-3 multilingue, mais leur .dmg arrivait corrompu, c-à-d. sans système de fichier montable.
J'ai donc envoyé un mail et j'ai reçu le même lien, qui cette fois me signalait une mauvaise somme de contrôle, mais comme le service de support m'avait dit de supprimer le pilote (logiciel) existant, j'étais un rien ennuyé.
Bref, j'ai tenté l'installation avec Pacifist, mais c'est pareil : échec.
Là, je me retrouve avec juste le trackpad or j'ai du boulot de montage à faire dans Final Cut.

Bref, si possible, me contacter par message privé que je communique mon mail afin que je puisse avoir un de leur pilote. Je me satisferais d'un ancien pilote soit-disant multilingue uniquement en Anglais, mais qu'au moins ça fonctionne. J'ai impérativement besoin de pouvoir utiliser une mollette de défilement.

Merci.

Edith : Ok, j'ai retrouvé le pilote précédent 4.9.3-3 que j'avais viré, il y a quelques temps, pour la raison qu'il s'agit d'une préférence système qui ne se charge jamais. Bravo Wacom.
Mais au moins, ma souris fonctionne et la mollette permet le défilement.
J'ai aussi  la v. 4.7.9-2 FR qui n'a de FR que le nom, et qui fonctionne plus ou moins totalement. C'est ça que j'avais enlevé sur les conseils du support Wacom.

Ça, un support, pour le prix que m'a coûté ma tablette A4+, c'est une honte. Une souris Logitek à fil fonctionne mieux, sans pilote nécessaire. Ok, il n'y a pas de stylet, dans ce cas, mais avec Wacom, j'ai bien un stylet, mais ingérable. Re : bravo Wacom.


----------



## apenspel (1 Juin 2006)

Du nouveau par rapport à ces pilotes Wacom, en particulier le 4.9.3-3 dont la Préférence système bloque : Je m'étais décidé à ré-installer la version 4.7.9-2, pour ça, il me fallait désinstaller la version précédente grâce au désinstallateur. Or celui-ci possède une fonction de suppression des préférences que j'ai appliquée. Puis j'ai testé la Préférence système qui a enfin fonctionné.
Bref, tout fonctionne, mais de manière moins détaillée que par le passé quand la tablette Wacom était gérée par un logiciel, pas une préférence système.


----------

